# Problem mit PCGH-SSAA-Tool



## fac3l3ss (8. August 2010)

Ich hab das PCGH-SSAA-Tool, wie in der vorletzten Ausgabe beschrieben, 
installiert.
Doch i-wie hab ich auf 3840x2400 schwarze Balken, siehe Anhang...
Was mache ich falsch?

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## -_Elvis_- (8. August 2010)

Hab selbst noch keine Erfahrung mit dem Tool, aber probier doch mal 3840x2160.


----------



## Crymes (8. August 2010)

Assassins Creed hat keine Interpolation von nicht-nativen Auflösungen, probiere es mit nem anderen Spiel.


----------



## qbert (29. August 2010)

ja hallo, noch ne frage zum tool, denn ich habs erst in der 09/10 gesehen und habe somit keine ahnung wie ich die treiber signierung umgehe. im abgesicherten modus fragt mich das tool nur nach den administrationsrechten, die ich aber auch habe, also steh grad wie ochs vorm zaun.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (29. August 2010)

Beim starten F8 drücken und dann deaktivieren?
Oder was meinst du jetzt?


----------



## qbert (29. August 2010)

was deaktivieren? die benutzerkontensteuerung? klappt nicht! die treiber signatur? wo?


----------



## qbert (29. August 2010)

kp also ich hab vista64 mit allen updates, wenn ich allen seiten so treuen kann dann kann ich die treiber signatur nicht mehr abschalten.
ich habs mit allen varianten probiert.
btw auf meinem weg bin ich noch über ein tool gestolpert das iwie den monitortreiber modifiziert für downsampling, bla blubb alles gemacht nur bei mir zeigt er nun keine auflösung außer der nativen an.


----------



## LordMirdalan (2. September 2010)

-----


----------



## Smokin' Toast Xtreme (9. September 2010)

hallo, habe das tool ebenfalls ausprobiert und es klappt zumindest in BioShock, Anno 1404 (abgesehen von der nicht passenden Menü Position) und den Stalker Titeln gut. In Dirt 2 (steam version) sowie Metro 2033 funzt es allerdings garnicht! Die Auflösung ist einfach nicht vorhanden in den Optionen, kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Metro hab ich in DX10 und 11 probiert mit und ohne tiefenschärfe und tesselation, geht nicht. Dirt 2 sollte auch im DX11 laufen, da Tesselation eig aktiviert ist. Bitte um schnelle Hilfe, will Metro endlich in 2880x1800@1920x1200 laufen sehen!!


----------



## MonsterSurfer72 (12. September 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

sorry aber ich glaub ich bin mal wieder zu blöd für das Tool.
So wie ich es verstehe bekommt man ja durch das Tool in den Spielen eine höhere Auflösung zur auswahl , welche dan "downgesampled" wird...

Bei Battlefield BC2 klappt das auch...da hab ich 3380 x 2100 zur Auswahl (Nativ hab ich 1680x1050).... Sieht auch gut aus - Graka´s packens auch.

Aber bei allen anderen Games bekomme ich keine Auflösung über 1680x1050 zur Auswahl...
(Dirt2, Just Casue 2, COD MW2,Crysis WH, GTA IV...uvm...  (Ok einige schriben DX9 geht auch nicht....andere sagen es geht).

Irgendjemand nen Tip ?

Danke
Gruss


----------



## Ezio (12. September 2010)

DX9 geht definitiv nicht. Hier eine Liste von unterstützten Games: 3DCenter Forum - DX10/DX10.1/DX11-Downsampling-Tool-Thread

Crysis hat bei mir auch funktioniert.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. September 2010)

*@ Smokin' Toast Xtreme*

CMRD2 geht iirc nicht, leider.


----------



## Smokin' Toast Xtreme (15. September 2010)

schade, aber geht dann wenigstens metro? wär toll wenn jemand ne lösung dafür kennt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. September 2010)

Metro 2033 geht prinzipiell, wobei ich es nach dem Ranger Update nicht mehr probiert habe.


----------

